# Grimbold Manor 2013



## PlainfieldDan (May 5, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Haunters:
This is my third year setting up and I finally felt it was worth doing a video. I have a long way to go to arrive at where some of my inspirations on this forum are but its a start. I am VERY lucky in that while I am not that talented I belong to an incredible haunt group - Chicago Haunt Builders. These folks are some of the most talented folks I have ever met and are incredibly generous. I have heard it said that it is better to have a neighbor with a pool than a pool itself. Lucky for me I have friends with talent.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Good video Dan.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Great looking video and yard display! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you've got a great looking haunt. We'd love to see you post some of your props in the Showroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude, you need to be more active here along with all those Chicago haunters. You have a beautiful bunch of props. I especially like what you did with the face of your FCG.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of the kind words. I guess I have been reluctant to post because everything I see here is so freaking awesome that I did not wish to clutter the forum with junk. I believe several members from our group are somewhat active on the forum. I know "The Pod" has recently posted images of his skeleton fence posts which are freaking awesome. He is one of the uber geniuses in our group. The props he designs are incredible, and you would be hard pressed to find anyone who is more knowledgeable about LEDs.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie!!! Nice set up!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

We all have to start somewhere- you did a great job with the set-up. I like the FCG and the whole look of all the stones and skellies in the trees.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Great job. Can't wait to see next years stuff.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The video does not do it justice! Dan does an AMAZING job!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Great looking video . The Gothic archways frame your props perfectly . Good looking display .


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Your video looked great and our haunt looked pretty spectacular too! I would love to see your still pics.


----------

